# Coral Ridge Ministries



## Me Died Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

While he has had a few questionable statements and emphases in the past, I have known Dr. Kennedy to have some good materials as well, not to mention that Knox Theological Seminary is trusted as sound. What are people's thoughts on Coral Ridge Ministries overall?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 14, 2005)

Very good, but he is a little too intellectual for me. In other words, I would love to have him as a regular lecturer and wouldn't mind listening to him in the car. On the other hand, I don't know if I would have him as my pastor.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 14, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 14, 2005)

I think his Evangelism Explosion program leans towards Arminianism and Easy Believism.


----------



## pastorway (Jun 14, 2005)

Often good but also often too political. I think he is trustworthy and a good resource, and I enjoy listening to him from time to time. 

Phillip


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Often good but also often too political. I think he is trustworthy and a good resource, and I enjoy listening to him from time to time.
> 
> Phillip



That's a good point that should cause people like me to step back and reflect on my priorities. I printed out many of my posts over the past year and found that most of them were in the political section. 

I have to remind myself,
Evangelism first
Then the political question should answer itself. Say what you will about his faults, Doug Wilson was right on when he said,

"Evangelicals have gotten their first taste of political power, and the result has been like giving whiskey to a two year old. The issues of the day will be settled in the Pulpit and at the Table, not in the legislative chamber."

This should cause overzealous postmillennials like myself to reevaluate our priorities.

That being said, I had to force myself not to buy a copy of the _Anti-Federalist Papers_ today.


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I think his Evangelism Explosion program leans towards Arminianism and Easy Believism.



Andrew-

How so? I think I know what you mean.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I think his Evangelism Explosion program leans towards Arminianism and Easy Believism.



Yeah, but you can tweak EE a little. I *love* those diagnostic questions!

"Evangelicals have gotten their first taste of political power, and the result has been like giving whiskey to a two year old. The issues of the day will be settled in the Pulpit and at the Table, not in the legislative chamber."

Oh, no! I agree with Doug Wilson! What can this mean? But seriously, I do agree with this. Politics are certainly important, but common grace and civic righteousness come through the spread of the Gospel. That's what I really believe and I'm afraid I come off like a gnostic sometimes. Maybe I just can't say it as well as some folks...

[Edited on 6-15-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I think we understand each other on this. I was teasing about the "You might be a gnostic" thread.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Often good but also often too political. I think he is trustworthy and a good resource, and I enjoy listening to him from time to time.
> 
> Phillip



I would emphasize the too political. Too often when I catch him on the radio (and soon change stations) I think that I am listening to a right-wing conservative version of Dr. Sloan Coffin.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Here is a sample EE tract. As I read it, I am struck by similarities to the Four Spiritual Laws of Bill Bright. References to God not wanting to punish anyone, inviting Christ to sit on the throne of your heart, the Sinner's Prayer and the Spiritual Birth Certificate all make me want to gag. 

I have been through Campus Crusade-style Arminian evangelism and "discipleship" before and as I have note previously on the PB, in my own experience, the difference between that and the doctrines of grace found in the Reformed gospel of the Bible is like night and day to me. I am not a fan of layman personal evangelism; I believe the primary means of conversion is gospel preaching from the pulpit. I am also not a fan of modern techniques and popular approaches to "witnessing." There is too much of the "widsom" of man and not enough of the "foolishness" of the gospel. 

I actually have found some useful information from Kennedy's Center for Christian Statesmanship and Center for Reclaiming America (though I don't endorse them). 

Also here is a critique of many aspects of Kennedy's ministry, associations, endorsements and techniques. I don't endorse all of the criticisms, but there is a lot there.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2005)

*evangelism*

"I believe the primary means of conversion is gospel preaching from the pulpit."

Interesting. Would you please share your scriptural case for this position?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fernando_
> "I believe the primary means of conversion is gospel preaching from the pulpit."
> 
> Interesting. Would you please share your scriptural case for this position?



I have just posted a bit on this issue in a different thread, in which I made reference to Brian Schwertley's article on the Great Commission which is given to the officers of Christ's kingdom not to all and an earlier thread on the same subject. The church is the repository of the truth out of which there is no ordinary possibility of salvation according to the Westminster Confession and the proclamation of the gospel is given to her officers not to ordinary laymen. So this is not a complete defense of my position but I hope that these references to my previous posts on the subject and the Scriptural/Confessional position on gospel preaching being the primary means which God uses to convert sinners will be helpful.


----------



## Scot (Jun 16, 2005)

I lost respect for Kennedy when he started sharing the stage with the TBN people. Wasn't he on there once for a fund raiser of some sort?

I agree with Phillip that he's too political alot of the time. Sometimes he gives history lessons rather than sermons from the pulpit.


----------



## smallbeans (Jun 17, 2005)

You might enjoy Tim Kellar's lectures on reaching the "post everything" generation - he has some good thoughts on how EE's diagnostic question really doesn't scratch where unbelieving post-everything's are itching and suggests some alternatives.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 17, 2005)

I haven`t read all of it,but I think "What if Jesus was Never Born" is a great book by Dr. Kennedy.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smallbeans_
> You might enjoy Tim Kellar's lectures on reaching the "post everything" generation - he has some good thoughts on how EE's diagnostic question really doesn't scratch where unbelieving post-everything's are itching and suggests some alternatives.



Could you provide the link or tell me what the lecture is called where he addresses that? Thanks!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I think his Evangelism Explosion program leans towards Arminianism and Easy Believism.



Amen and 

Not all of D. James' material is bad (in fact some is quite good), but I think the EE damages, and waters down the gospel message.

[Edited on 6-17-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## smallbeans (Jun 17, 2005)

Sorry, those lectures were on the PPLN website, and since they disbanded, they also removed the audio resources. I have those lectures here on my computer in .mp3 format, I think. I will talk to my friend at Covenant Seminary and see if they can put them in their audio resources - they have a great collection of .mp3s right now at their site and it is a shame that PPLN took down its resources.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 19, 2005)

He is the only tv preacher I'll watch.
to bad that there's not more reformed teaching out there on tv and radio.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 19, 2005)

The EE program actually has the interviewee _sign_ his name on a card after he has made a verbal profession of faith.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> The EE program actually has the interviewee _sign_ his name on a card after he has made a verbal profession of faith.



What's next? Raise your hand? Touch your tv?


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 3, 2005)

Here is a sample EE tract. As I read it, I am struck by similarities to the Four Spiritual Laws of Bill Bright. References to God not wanting to punish anyone, inviting Christ to sit on the throne of your heart, the Sinner's Prayer and the Spiritual Birth Certificate all make me want to gag. 

I have been through Campus Crusade-style Arminian evangelism and "discipleship" before and as I have note previously on the PB, in my own experience, the difference between that and the doctrines of grace found in the Reformed gospel of the Bible is like night and day to me. I am not a fan of layman personal evangelism; I believe the primary means of conversion is gospel preaching from the pulpit. I am also not a fan of modern techniques and popular approaches to "witnessing." There is too much of the "widsom" of man and not enough of the "foolishness" of the gospel. 
[/quote]

Friends, for my first post here on PuritanBoard: I too "came through" Campus Crusade, and then 15 years later a dispensational sect (www.ggwo.org) that practices "fundamentalist baptist soul-winning" (in the tradition of Jack Hyles). As I am now "being reformed" from those experiences, I could not agree more that "the primary means of conversion is gospel preaching from the pulpit". YES! the exposition of the "whole counsel of Scripture" by a competent and fervent servant of God was normative in the Bible to save those "ordained to life" and should be so today.

[Edited on 7-3-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a question. Does anyone know of a small tract that is good to hand out to people for quick reference and prodding toward Christ? The criticism of EE is leaving me without some tools that are helpful. Where can I find better tools. I have personally seen more people come to true faith in Christ though personal one on one witnessing. Isle marching is to sensational and grandstands the person going forward. But I do find that a person who is confronted with his sin before a righteous God is more clear and honest before God when alone with his thoughts before God. I do believe a tract is beneficial this way. So where do I find such a tool?

[Edited on 7-3-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 3, 2005)

Randy,
Matt has one on his website.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 3, 2005)

Lead me to the water. Throw me a link Scotty.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.apuritansmind.com/ChristianWalk/TheGospelOfJesusChrist.htm


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Scott.

Any other recommendations would be appreciated also.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 3, 2005)

Martin,

Check out Chapel Library's list of small booklets/tracts HERE .

If you subscribe to their "Free Grace Broadcaster" (which I HIGHLY recommend) they will send you free samples of several of the tracts listed.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Thanks Scott.
> 
> Any other recommendations would be appreciated also.



What about John Blanchard and Ultimate Questions? I really do not know much about it, but I see it used a great deal. It may be a little longer than you are looking for in an age when people do not read.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



I second anything by Blanchad.


----------

